# Questions about Moringa and weight



## event462 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hey guys, so I've started taking a new natural supplement and I was hoping for a little advice. So you guys advised me to drop some more weight before I start using any gear so i'm taking your advice. I'm trying to slowly eat cleaner and drop weight naturally. I've started using a natural supplement called Moringa. I got it from an herbal store and the lady who sold it to me swore by it. Anyone ever heard of it? Also, you guys told me I shouldn't use my gear till I'm thinner. I weigh about 300lbs and honestly I'm fat. When I weigh 250lbs I'm still a little big but very solid with great cardio with good explosive power, endurance and strength from sparring with high level pro MMA fighters. As of now I'm still pretty strong considering I haven't worked out consistently in around 4 years. I just started training less than a month ago and I'm already back to benching with 225, squatting with 325lbs and deadlifting with 315lbs so while I'm not really strong, I'm not exactly weak. So I guess I'm asking how soon is too soon to start using my gear?  I know I'm rushing things but I really want to start sooner than later.


----------



## nightwater (Feb 7, 2014)

work for some:

Comment: 
Using moringa powder for inflammation due to an immune disease. It works better than any medication my doctor put me on, including anti-inflammatory meds.

I drink it in a tea.

Comment: 
Caused high blood pressure; severe headaches; Moringa oleofi.

Comment: 
It has solved severe headache

I have suffer from hand and finger arthritis I was not able co close my hands now I can do it and able to do more things than before I stared taking moringa. I only take 800mg per day.


----------



## event462 (Feb 7, 2014)

nightwater said:


> work for some:
> 
> Comment:
> Using moringa powder for inflammation due to an immune disease. It works better than any medication my doctor put me on, including anti-inflammatory meds.
> ...



Damn! The lady who talked me into it swore it was awesome for slowly phasing into a less than perfect diet to make it better! She was telling me all these amazing things that it does for the body. Guess I was a fool for buying without researching it!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 8, 2014)

Every lady behind every counter will tell you that. The Chinese lady I talked to yesterday swore to me her China King menu was sooooo much better than the Main moon menu. I didn't believe her bc she's just saying that and I've tasted both to know better, but that didn't stop her from saying it.


----------

